# heel lift? what to do? I can not fit in to boots that are any smaller.



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

zer0vette said:


> I have Forum destroyer boots, size 12 and i get a bit of heel lift. I found these things.. Save on Booster Heel Anchors Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment but i don;t exactly get what these do. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Get a pair of J pads. They're dirt cheap...couple of bucks. They stick onto the outside of your liner and create a more defined heel pocket. Pretty much any shop that fits ski boots will have them or try tognar

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Booster Heel Anchors..... - Snowboarding.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> Booster Heel Anchors..... - Snowboarding.com


Do you recommend those? i dont understand how they will do anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Bones said:


> Get a pair of J pads. They're dirt cheap...couple of bucks. They stick onto the outside of your liner and create a more defined heel pocket. Pretty much any shop that fits ski boots will have them or try tognar
> 
> Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


ill have to check on those next time i stop by the ski shop.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

zer0vette said:


> Do you recommend those? i dont understand how they will do anything.


i do not have the slightest idea...thats how they go on at least lol, from your link i was just like wtfff


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i do not have the slightest idea...thats how they go on at least lol, from your link i was just like wtfff


lol. my thoughts exacgly. I think ill just try those feel things first.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Honestly, i would try some good insoles like Superfeet or the like and replace your insoles.
I bought them for other reasons(after seeing the cheap paper shit that was in my Rulers), but they also had the added effect of raising my foot up slightly higher in the boot all but eliminating my heel lifting that would happen. The boots fit even better(they felt great without) and i couldnt get the leverage to lift my heel while on my toes edge.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

What about boots that fit in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Welp what i found is that the heel lift is actually occuring in the liner and not the boot. Cheap boots maybe?? i dunno but i added an insole inside the liner and it feels good now. We'll see if this change achieves anything this wednesday when i hit the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> What about boots that fit in the first place?


ding ding ding.

it wasn't until i was fitted by a proper boot guy at a quality shop that i even realized i have narrow ankles and should have been wearing salomon boots for their nice tight ankle fit. i tried on a handful of different boots from different brands to confirm the booty's observation and by golly he was spot on. ever since i've been wearing salomon f-24's w/o any heel lift or funky movement that shouldn't be going on. 8)

yes, i did say "by golly" - you read right.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Some people won't be able to find boots that fit perfectly out of the box. It's not always possible to find boots that don't require some kind of work. I have really narrow ankles and extremely wide and short feet. In addition, my natural, standing up straight at attention stance has my feet ducked out about 30 degrees each. I've been riding +26/-20 lately. I literally don't think I'd be able to ski because pointing both of my feet straight ahead causes my knees to flex inwards and leads to a lot of knee strain.

I have tried, to date this year, about 18 different pairs of boots, from Salomon wides to Burtons to DCs. Not a single one, not even after heat molding or adding Superfeet or other orthotics, would 100% remove heel lift when putting all weight on the balls of my feet (lifting from the ankle) unless the boots were too small to fit the dimensions of the rest of my feet, in which case I suffered from loss of circulation, cramps and other problems.

The short, quippy answer to so many boot questions on here about "finding boots that fit right in the first place" is rather asinine and assumptive and not at all helpful to the person looking for advice.

To reply to the original poster:

If your boots are so roomy inside that you need an external ankle brace thing like you linked to, then I would take the advice of other people here (and the person who posted a comment on the item itself) and consider new boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

RVM said:


> The short, quippy answer to so many boot questions on here about "finding boots that fit right in the first place" is rather asinine and assumptive and not at all helpful to the person looking for advice.


Agreed. Luckily, I have found a really good pair of boots, even then my heel lift hasn't been elminated completely. I still get it even with Superfeet insoles on tight fitting boa focus boots. It is minimal, but when i get on the lift i can still feel it. 

Feet are unique, there is no boots that 100% fit your feet.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Same experiences here. I ended up with some DC Judges that I'm very happy with. Once the liners pack out a bit more I'm going to start experimenting with some j-bars and other things to lock my heels in a bit tighter. DC sent me some of their Bravo liners with the air pump for locking in ankles so I'm gonna try those out the next time I'm on the mountain (had a minor warranty issue and they are sending me better liners than the Judge comes with). 

What boots are you riding?



DennisK said:


> Agreed. Luckily, I have found a really good pair of boots, even then my heel lift hasn't been elminated completely. I still get it even with Superfeet insoles on tight fitting boa focus boots. It is minimal, but when i get on the lift i can still feel it.
> 
> Feet are unique, there is no boots that 100% fit your feet.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

RVM said:


> Some people won't be able to find boots that fit perfectly out of the box.



I've never had boots that fit both feet perfectly out of the box. I've got narrow and seemingly low volume size 11's. Heels touch, toes just touch, but there's always room around the sides and over the instep. More on my right than my left. After new boots pack out a bit, I always have to do some minor mods to my right boot. Heat molding makes the packing out process take longer, but I always have to put a j-bar or a slightly thicker insole in my right at some point in time.

Super feet are very good insoles, but I haven't had the need for them in my latest boots yet. I got a little heel lift happening at the end of last season, put in a $2 j-bar...problem solved for a while.


----------

